# issue with installing mod_python for apache22



## amd64 (Feb 21, 2010)

hi all 

i just installed apache22 and python via the ports then when i tried to install mod_python the error message :


```
Mod_python-2.7.11 : Error from bsd.apache.mk. apache22 is installed (or apache_port is defined) and port requires 13
```

any ideas why this is happening

many thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2010)

See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=11394 for similar case.


----------

